

Frizone: JavaScript development, test and deployment environment (plus gears) - bdfh42
http://code.google.com/p/frizione/

======
bdfh42
"Ajaxian" has an excellent introduction at
[http://ajaxian.com/archives/frizone-javascript-dev-test-
and-...](http://ajaxian.com/archives/frizone-javascript-dev-test-and-
deployment-environment)

